# Will anyone ever build a Double DIN that doesn't suck?



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I know I'm beating a dead horse, but if someone would build a simple double DIN head unit with active capable crossovers and time alignment I'll buy one. I don't need navigation, DVD, blah, blah, blah... 

That is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd like to help you beat that horse...


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

The new clarion NX series double din, enjoy your purchase * granted it does nav etc but still, it seems capable @ a glance.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

The market trend is double DINs with a lot of features. That's what's keeping manufacturers in business.


----------



## KSpan (Mar 9, 2012)

My JVC KW-R900BT non-nav double-din has crossovers, TA, and subwoofer phase adjustment. Not earth-shattering, but pretty nice at a low $200s price point.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I have high hopes that the new PPI Ingenix 771 dd source unit has those features but I can't get Grizz to talk about them and he's still not sure of it's release date.

It's more mythical than a unicorn. 
http://www.precisionpower.com/html-version/images/ingenix/P-771NX-large.jpg

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Add me to the list of people wanting this also. Why can't we just have simple and clean, with just the basics? I was about to pop $1400.00 for the new Alpine which seems to have no release date, but then I said to myself why....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am happy with my Kenwood double din. Has crossovers, TA, subwoofer phase, and other little crap I dont care for.


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

Something like the pioneer fh-p8000bt and the 80prs combined would be awesome.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been waiting since I started this venture over 2 years ago for a capable double din with audiophile processing capabilities. It is looking like I might have to wait another 10 or more however. I do like and want alot of those bells and whistles too however (nav, ipod, bt, etc). I don't see why we can't have it all oh and from preference and experience - Make it a PIONEER.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Glad to see that I am not alone. A double DIN would look and work so much better in my dash, but I do not want to have to pay for a head unit and a separate processor just to do what several single DIN units are already capable of doing.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Take the Pioneer AP radio, and stuff it with the p99 guts ... now how hard would that be?! Lol


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

You really would think that a company like pioneer would see the success they've had with their single din "sq oriented" decks in the past & present and take advantage of the huge chassis of a double din & really do something killer. Personally I totally see the appeal of it & I also see the issues with spending over $1000 for a double din with nav and all kinds of crap you don't want but i guess it all boils down to the trade-offs


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

honestly, i would buy one. lets say a double din that even does what the ms8 does would probably do well. however, ideally, i'd love to eliminate a couple components from my signal path, ie processor, line driver. if pioneer, for example, made something like the p99 with the ability to have up to 8 channels or so, separate eq for each, ta, crossovers with nav, ipod control etc, and put out a strong voltage, i would buy one even if it were to cost 1500-2000, though i don't see it costing that much.

im no engineer, but i feel like this is completely possible. just not sure how much of a market there is for it but however small it is, that manufacturer would have it completely cornered, imo.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I just want a simple double DIN with the capabilities of the Alpine CDA-9887. I'm not asking for much. Come on Alpine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> I just want a simple double DIN with the capabilities of the Alpine CDA-9887. I'm not asking for much. Come on Alpine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe eclipse already did that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

ixa-404/407 with imprint. does all that and more


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

minbari said:


> ixa-404/407 with imprint. does all that and more


 
Pio 8400BH crossed with 80PRS... done..


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wasnt there a dd version of the pioneer 880 sold in japan? Active,time alignment and so on. I think someone had one for sale here a while back.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

alpine h701 with your choice of alpine double din will take care of all that. And it doesnt suck.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

BEAVER said:


> I just want a simple double DIN with the capabilities of the Alpine CDA-9887. I'm not asking for much. Come on Alpine...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just broke my heart. I want a doubledin that will do what my 9887 does. 

I think in my Altima it would just be a cleaner look.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

theoldguy said:


> alpine h701 with your choice of alpine double din will take care of all that. And it doesnt suck.


Uhh, this dude hit the nail on the head. W200, W205, W203, or W505 with an H701. Simple, only need DD space, and def not a piece of crap. Plus, of you want BT and/or iPod, you can add it with streaming, charging, and AV control. I think if you tried you could get a DD on this list and processor for $500.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> Uhh, this dude hit the nail on the head. W200, W205, W203, or W505 with an H701. Simple, only need DD space, and def not a piece of crap. Plus, of you want BT and/or iPod, you can add it with streaming, charging, and AV control. I think if you tried you could get a DD on this list and processor for $500.


I may have to look into this in the near future. I guess I just feel like I shouldn't need to buy multiple components to do what I want, but it is what it is, I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

BEAVER said:


> I may have to look into this in the near future. I guess I just feel like I shouldn't need to buy multiple components to do what I want, but it is what it is, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I didn't realize that you meant an all in one. Hmm...


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Basically asked the same question last night. I'm wanting one with TA, X-Over, etc.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

BEAVER said:


> I may have to look into this in the near future. I guess I just feel like I shouldn't need to buy multiple components to do what I want, but it is what it is, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now, THIS guy has hit the nail on the head. My issues with Alpine is you need a component for this and a component for that. Also, frankly their nav sucks too. Compared to any $100 hand held nav setup, I have yet to find any of these big name in dash units able to compete let alone even hold a candle to any of these hand held navs. The closest I have found are the Kenwood units and they are using Garmin - not a surprise at all in my eyes. Unfortunately, they are slower than molasses and the interface is too complex for this cowboy to operate safely in a vehicle. My Pioneer that I am using with a few minor audiophile upgrades would make it almost perfect in my books. The upgrades I am most interested in I don't think would cost a tonne either. Just have to convince the powers that be to do something about it rather than adding in more and more app features which if anything just distract the driver more IMO. How ability to shut off that infernal internal amp for one (in turn killing that distortion causing loud fan)? That in itself I think would make a rather large improvement.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> Uhh, this dude hit the nail on the head. W200, W205, W203, or W505 with an H701. Simple, only need DD space, and def not a piece of crap. Plus, of you want BT and/or iPod, you can add it with streaming, charging, and AV control. I think if you tried you could get a DD on this list and processor for $500.


 
The 701 is a GREAT tool, if you plan on spending days, if not WEEKS tweeking it...


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> The 701 is a GREAT tool, if you plan on spending days, if not WEEKS tweeking it...


Are you saying that it would take longer than any other processor to tune?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Salad Fingers said:


> Are you saying that it would take longer than any other processor to tune?


Depends on too many things to really say.. but pretty much.. considering it's relative age and interface..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I hated the P99RS, too much crap shoved in a tiny frame.... the look was killer!

Personally I don't use all the BT, NAV and other BS options for me, I just want clean HU with a great Transport.


I agree with the others just get a older Alpine DD and a 701 even a H700 would be ideal.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Depends on too many things to really say.. but pretty much.. considering it's relative age and interface..


What do you prefer? We sell a lot of Bit One/Ten/Ten D stuff and while the software is easy to use and makes tuning a breeze, you have to have a computer connected. I think that Alpine is the only manufacturer that got it right with being able to make all adjustments on the fly via head unit/ddin or a single din controller. I have a P9 combo in my truck and love it, very easy to navigate (once you get used to it) and all done via remote. I LOVE the P99 in every way, but tuning on it would take much longer than any H700/H701 set up. It is very confusing, even if you've used it before. 

The OP asked for a ddin with hella tuning capabilities and didn't care about nav etc, so I still think that the Alpine combo is the only option.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

IMO the best looking DD is the Panasonic bottle-head. I love the analog UV meters. It has the look and feel of a home system. I wish they were easy to find as it would be the only HU that would replace my 7990. I would like to see something with the looks and sound comparable to the bottle head. I just want a clean transporter and handle the processing myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

2wheelie said:


> Something like the pioneer fh-p8000bt and the 80prs combined would be awesome.


X2


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree, pioneer really missed the boat not putting the deh-80prs in a double din chasis.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

oilman said:


> IMO the best looking DD is the Panasonic bottle-head. I love the analog UV meters. It has the look and feel of a home system. I wish they were easy to find as it would be the only HU that would replace my 7990. I would like to see something with the looks and sound comparable to the bottle head. I just want a clean transporter and handle the processing myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I KNEW that 7990 went somewhere!!!  As far as DD goes.. the Panny bottlhead is one of my favorites!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

I seen it setting in the backseat of Chads car a couple week ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

NucFusion said:


> I agree, pioneer really missed the boat not putting the deh-80prs in a double din chasis.


Not really. The market for this is _very_ small.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

Angrywhopper said:


> Not really. The market for this is _very_ small.


Exactly why the stores are loaded with 80prs's right now. Actually they aren't. I would prefer a double din but they all suck. They look factory. Fit better. And probably don't get stolen as often. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

oilman said:


> I seen it setting in the backseat of Chads car a couple week ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I knew he had one lol.. I got his Sound Monitor so I am pretty happy


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh....it plays MP3's....lol!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Oh....it plays MP3's....lol!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Trade ya!!! you should really go single DIN


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

SoundJunkie said:


> Oh....it plays MP3's....lol!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


How do you like that head unit? Waiting for one to come in the next 2 weeks to put in my tacoma


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^^ Absolutely love it! Almost sold it until I came to my senses! You made an excellent choice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

SoundJunkie said:


> ^^^^ Absolutely love it! Almost sold it until I came to my senses! You made an excellent choice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sweeeeet!

almost sold it???? What were you thinking?!?!?  Quick someone slap this man!

my only headache will be going back to cd's, but it will be worth it.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

No biggie...flac files...fit alot on one cd!

I slapped myself! Shaved my ass with a rusty razor and sat in a punch bowl full of gin! It worked!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceWaLL (May 30, 2005)

SoundJunkie said:


> No biggie...flac files...fit alot on one cd!
> 
> I slapped myself! Shaved my ass with a rusty razor and sat in a punch bowl full of gin! It worked!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It plays .flac???

if so thats really nice!


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

My old kenwood died recently and i'm on the hunt for a half way decent DD and I can't believe what i'm finding. The units with NAV are horrible and the ones without want $300+ for add on module. 

The Pioneer app unit looks good on the surface, but if you read enough you will realize that almost ALL of the apps are disabled when the car is moving!! Apparently the GPS knows when the car is moving and disables all app features for safety reasons. Just seems like $800 plus for a decent DD unit with features that don't work half as good as they do on a phones is just a waste of money.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone think the Clarion NX 702 is any good?


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> No biggie...flac files...fit alot on one cd!
> 
> I slapped myself! Shaved my ass with a rusty razor and sat in a punch bowl full of gin! It worked!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Erik, you said you found uv meters for your Mac to fill in the DD. where would one find something like that? I also seen it in a pic that matt.com had of his Denon. I've searched and googled and cannot find them. 

There are thousand's of uv meters, just not car audio uv meters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's a new suxs from alpina. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

oilman said:


> Erik, you said you found uv meters for your Mac to fill in the DD. where would one find something like that? I also seen it in a pic that matt.com had of his Denon. I've searched and googled and cannot find them.
> 
> There are thousand's of uv meters, just not car audio uv meters.
> 
> ...


One would have to be very lucky! Found BNIB McIntosh meters but since I stuck with Panny I sold them. They are designed to work with MAC MX hu's.










The Denon meters pop up rarely also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

LGHT_ said:


> My old kenwood died recently and i'm on the hunt for a half way decent DD and I can't believe what i'm finding. The units with NAV are horrible and the ones without want $300+ for add on module.
> 
> The Pioneer app unit looks good on the surface, but if you read enough you will realize that almost ALL of the apps are disabled when the car is moving!! Apparently the GPS knows when the car is moving and disables all app features for safety reasons. Just seems like $800 plus for a decent DD unit with features that don't work half as good as they do on a phones is just a waste of money.


Which Pioneer? All of their GPS units were easily bypassed up until the last gen. It literally involves moving one wire to another slot and grounding a few things. Check Avic 411 for the info.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

evo9 said:


> Here's a new suxs from alpina. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


Seriously? What is wrong with it? I plan to get it and will post my experience with it. One great feature it has is a vehicle display interface connector. Supposedly when you use one of the Alpine perfect f.i.t. adapters it integrates more with the car. On a VW for example it interfaces with the MFD (the display in the dash) to give you song info as well as turn by turn just like the factory nav would. To me this alone is worth it.

Only other US Alpine with this feature is the 8" in dash that isn't out yet.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

evo9 said:


> Here's a new suxs from alpina. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


Looks OK to me.

4v preout and built-in HD radio.

Has pretty much everything most people need.

The only real question in my mind is build quality. 10 years ago I wouldn't worry about quality at all with Alpine. But lately it seems that their head units are lower and lower quality.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

evo9 said:


> Here's a new suxs from alpina. Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


This or the Clarion NX702??


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, the new Alpine INE-S920HD has a x-over, time-alignment and eq . I could care less about Navigation. If they stripped it off, this would be a nice unit at around $500-$600.

Sound TuningSubwoofer Level Adjustment: 0 to 15 steps
High Pass Filter: 20~200(Hz), 0/-6/-12/-18/-24(dB/oct), -12~0(dB)
Low Pass Filter: 
MediaXpander Modes: FM/SAT/DVD/CDDA/CMPM/AUX/HD Radio (Level 1, 2, 3, Off)
Equalizer: Parametric EQ: 9 Band (20Hz~20kHz, 1/3 oct. Steps), Adjustable level A?9 dB
Time Correction: 0.0 - 336.6cm (Front L/R), 0.0 - 9.9ms (Rear L/R), 3.4cm 0.1ms step (Sub.w L/R)
Crossover: HPF/LPF


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Can anyone provide details in the Clarion NX702? Is it better then the Alpine?


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

The Clarion and Alpine units appear to be comparable. The Clarion's list price is $200 more than the Alpine. Not sure what the street price of each will be once they are on the market for a month or two.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

JPOSEY said:


> Yes, the new Alpine INE-S920HD has a x-over, time-alignment and eq . I could care less about Navigation. If they stripped it off, this would be a nice unit at around $500-$600.
> 
> Sound TuningSubwoofer Level Adjustment: 0 to 15 steps
> High Pass Filter: 20~200(Hz), 0/-6/-12/-18/-24(dB/oct), -12~0(dB)
> ...


They have this unit without Nav the IVE-W535HD for $700 MSRP


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

11blueGTI said:


> They have this unit without Nav the IVE-W535HD for $700 MSRP


I'm not seeing "time correction" in the description...

Alpine Electronics Announces Seven New Models That Feature Pandora Radio


----------



## boomIX (Dec 12, 2009)

11blueGTI said:


> Seriously? What is wrong with it? I plan to get it and will post my experience with it. One great feature it has is a vehicle display interface connector. Supposedly when you use one of the Alpine perfect f.i.t. adapters it integrates more with the car. On a VW for example it interfaces with the MFD (the display in the dash) to give you song info as well as turn by turn just like the factory nav would. To me this alone is worth it.
> 
> Only other US Alpine with this feature is the 8" in dash that isn't out yet.


I'll be looking for your review. I am curious if the sound when making a handsfree phone call comes out of all speakers or just the front.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone know if the s920 can control the h800? Negating the need for the controller

I prefer detachable face units, this may be my first alpine in years, if so

What ever happened to those ingenix soundstream dual din decks that were shipped to have a copper chassis, 24bit dac, etc. All the goodies?

I'm curious if the image quality is better than my jvc. They have the same form factor, a better screen would be nice


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone asked about time alignment on the Alpine facebook page and one of the guys at Alpine said it is the exact same unit as the INE-S920HD, but without nav and that it does have time alignment. I guess to be positive probably have to wait for the manual. Crutchfield lists the 9band EQ, but makes no mention of time allignment so I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

newtitan said:


> Anyone know if the s920 can control the h800? Negating the need for the controller
> 
> I prefer detachable face units, this may be my first alpine in years, if so
> 
> ...


I don't think there is a unit that can control the H800, also keep in mind these new units have now digital out or AINET (notice no A in the model number, it is an INE instead of an INA) so you will need to use RCA to the H800.

I plan on running this with either the H800 or the BitOne and plan to just tune and then leave it.


----------



## lbp775 (Jul 7, 2011)

11blueGTI said:


> Seriously? What is wrong with it? I plan to get it and will post my experience with it. One great feature it has is a vehicle display interface connector. Supposedly when you use one of the Alpine perfect f.i.t. adapters it integrates more with the car. On a VW for example it interfaces with the MFD (the display in the dash) to give you song info as well as turn by turn just like the factory nav would. To me this alone is worth it.
> 
> Only other US Alpine with this feature is the 8" in dash that isn't out yet.


Only problem with perfect fit is that it's only available for a few cars. A Toyota Sienna, Camaro and select GM vehicles.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

lbp775 said:


> Only problem with perfect fit is that it's only available for a few cars. A Toyota Sienna, Camaro and select GM vehicles.


There are a few more in Europe. I figured it wouldn't hurt to order it. The cost was about the same as what it would have cost me to buy the adapters in the US, and on the VW platform it displays some stuff on the MFD (Multi Function Display in the dash). I figured I would play with it since I was planning on switching from factory to Alpine anyways and the 8" isn't available yet.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

check the last page of my build thread in my sig. 


if you wanna do something right, do it yourself -_-

its on the complicated side, and its still not done - but i solved the problem. carpc with outboard DSP... :shrug:



















i wish alpine\pioneer\clarion\google\motarola\(even)apple would break into the market and create some sort of standard (like MOST is trying to do) and figure out how to encorperate this kind of DSP crap into the stock monitors and such. it will eventually happen - but its going to be hard to get manufacturers into it. i dont know who introduced the 'din size' - but lets do that again, but with touch screen input\output


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

lbp775 said:


> Only problem with perfect fit is that it's only available for a few cars. A Toyota Sienna, Camaro and select GM vehicles.


Many more to come...


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I just ran across this fairly inexpensive JVC double-din unit that includes 5 volt pre-outs, adjustable x-over, 5 band EQ and Time Alignment, plus bluetooth and multiple usb inputs.

It is the KW-R900BT

JVC Mobile Entertainment \ KW-R900BT - KW-R900BT \ Introduction

I think I will order one and try it out.


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Salad Fingers said:


> Uhh, this dude hit the nail on the head. *W200, W205, W203, or W505 with an H701.* Simple, only need DD space, and def not a piece of crap. Plus, of you want BT and/or iPod, you can add it with streaming, charging, and AV control. I think if you tried you could get a DD on this list and processor for $500.


thats the best you'll get, from Alpine anyway. I was in the same position as I wanted a SQ head unit with a screen, not necessarily double din though, then I found the IVA-D800


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So how many can you ship to us poor Americans lol...


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

All of the pioneers o scoped clean at full tilt (no eq)


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

bumping this just to keep the conversation going.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mires said:


> bumping this just to keep the conversation going.


7-12......that's not a bump; that's a resurrection and your timing's a day late. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 7-12......that's not a bump; that's a resurrection and your timing's a day late.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Haha, resurrection then. Call it what you will. Just wanting to hear thoughts on what DD units people are using and happy with these days. Oh, and I don't do that anymore :smoking:


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL. I think he was taking about easter and the resurrection of Christ. Not 420 day.

I have a Pioneer z110 with upgraded firmware and it's meh. I feel like sq could be better, UI, could be better, navigation could be better. But searching for something better seems to be a futile game of compromise. I'm actually leaning towards Alpine 149, 117 or even 9887. I'd do the 80prs but lack of xm is killing me. What's kinda ridiculous is that the Alpine double dins all require the ipod cable with the mini plug so none of them get digital out from the ipods. That's just unbelievable if you think about it. 

Anyway rant over....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> LOL. I think he was taking about easter and the resurrection of Christ. Not 420 day.
> 
> I have a Pioneer z110 with upgraded firmware and it's meh. I feel like sq could be better, UI, could be better, navigation could be better. But searching for something better seems to be a futile game of compromise. I'm actually leaning towards Alpine 149, 117 or even 9887. I'd do the 80prs but lack of xm is killing me. What's kinda ridiculous is that the Alpine double dins all require the ipod cable with the mini plug so none of them get digital out from the ipods. That's just unbelievable if you think about it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we are in the exact same boat. Upgraded z110Bt as much as possible and I have virtually the same thoughts except I don't think the UI is that bad at all. I concur on all the other concerns however. 

Back up the bus on the Alpine ipod statement however. I was under the impression all of the brand new Alpine DDin units took direct digital from the ipod feed. That is one of the reasons I am leaning toward one of the yet to be released Alpine DDin over a new NEX unit from Pioneer. ie. I was hoping to get direct digital feed from my ipod straight to my h800 via the toslink cable. If we are still at the mercy of the ipod dac here tho, I would have to seriously rethink that one.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't speak for all Alpine double DINs, but on a W910, the miniplug is used for the video as far as I can tell. I have an iPhone 5 and I use a lightning cable direct into the USB port of the W910 instead of the included cable and get audio into the W910 and all metadata and even album art.

Regarding the Apple DAC however, I would not quickly dismiss it based on some of the objective measurements that have been done and provided on this site. Yes, bypassing it is likely preferred, but if you have to use it doesn't look to be the end of the world.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> LOL. I think he was taking about easter and the resurrection of Christ. Not 420 day.


Ha! I'm a *******. Funny that you caught what I was thinking though lol


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

papasin said:


> I can't speak for all Alpine double DINs, but on a W910, the miniplug is used for the video as far as I can tell. I have an iPhone 5 and I use a lightning cable direct into the USB port of the W910 instead of the included cable and get audio into the W910 and all metadata and even album art.
> 
> Regarding the Apple DAC however, I would not quickly dismiss it based on some of the objective measurements that have been done and provided on this site. Yes, bypassing it is likely preferred, but if you have to use it doesn't look to be the end of the world.


Oh that's sweet! I thought the mini plug was for audio this whole time.

The w910 is the last one with the digital out? 

I messed around with a Pioneer NEX at a shop and really liked the interface. So much faster and more intuitive than the z110.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm still using my old pioneer 4300 after looking at the Z models and not seeing any real reason to get them. Seems like they are more focused on adding pandora and phone connectivity instead of trying to make a better radio. It's still idotic that none of the model even come with GPS built in. 

The best sound I've gotten so fare is by putting a bunch of flac files on a 32gb micro sd card and using the SD card slot.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> Oh that's sweet! I thought the mini plug was for audio this whole time.
> 
> The w910 is the last one with the digital out?
> 
> ...



Digital out AND AI-net. Both are key for me as AI-net allows the HU to control volume on the H800 over optical making the RUX essentially optional. I still have the RUX to enable easy adjustments of the processor, but because the HU is able to control volume via AI-net, I was also able to retain steering wheel controls and control a digital source while being fully integrated into factory controls. In fact, I actually have two optical sources...have a CD changer under the driver's seat with optical for transport, but AI-net for command/control all through the W910.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Here it is, 2014, and I still find after market Double DIN solutions to be painfully slow! Maybe I need to revisit giving up on car audio all together because the source unit market flat out sucks.


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> Here it is, 2014, and I still find after market Double DIN solutions to be painfully slow! Maybe I need to revisit giving up on car audio all together because the source unit market flat out sucks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


That's why your see ipads being more common. Throw an ipad mini with a pure i20 dock going digital to a DSP and you're back to the future. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

papasin said:


> Digital out AND AI-net. Both are key for me as AI-net allows the HU to control volume on the H800 over optical making the RUX essentially optional. I still have the RUX to enable easy adjustments of the processor, but because the HU is able to control volume via AI-net, I was also able to retain steering wheel controls and control a digital source while being fully integrated into factory controls. In fact, I actually have two optical sources...have a CD changer under the driver's seat with optical for transport, but AI-net for command/control all through the W910.


That is great info! Thanks! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I feel sometimes going back allows us to move forward lol. I've tried the new double dins, and with the exception of my 891HD, they really didn't do it for me. I really wanted to grab one of the Pioneer NEX and one Alpine unit just to give them both a chance, but then the Sound Monitor deal came a knocking, and I had to let it in.

I also own a nib Alpine CDA-137BTi that I am dying to try if it doesn't sell. While I am waiting, I'm going to grab a disc changer as yes I am one of THOSE cd people.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

LGHT_ said:


> I'm still using my old pioneer 4300 after looking at the Z models and not seeing any real reason to get them. Seems like they are more focused on adding pandora and phone connectivity instead of trying to make a better radio. It's still idotic that none of the model even come with GPS built in.
> 
> The best sound I've gotten so fare is by putting a bunch of flac files on a 32gb micro sd card and using the SD card slot.


Flac on a Pioneer? Really? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

teldzc1 said:


> Flac on a Pioneer? Really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Woo hoo, FLAC support. Welcome to 2007!


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> That's why your see ipads being more common. Throw an ipad mini with a pure i20 dock going digital to a DSP and you're back to the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Have that setup in my wife's car. Indeed there is a lot of versatility, but personally, I actually like my setup better.

Plugging in my iPhone to the W910, I pretty much get everything she has set up and more. What she doesn't have that she doesn't care for that I would miss are:

1. Integration to bluetooth handsfree
2. Steering wheel control integration
3. Backup camera integration
4. Second screen (run navigation on my phone, all audio on the double DIN)

While for some, these aren't deal breakers, these are things from my point of view I use that would be difficult to live without. I don't use the W910 navigation at all. I simply use my phone, and have a little cradle/dock that I attach it to and the navigation directions that the phone plays goes through the lightning connector and is output through the system via the W910/H800. Any app I use from the phone (whether it be a map app such as Waze, Google Maps, etc. or music app such as Spotify, MOG, etc. are also piped through the W910/H800).

Is this setup perfect for everyone? - probably no. Is it pretty good for me, yep. Switching to an iPad mini in my dash (while actually quite feasible) I would view as a downgrade for ME because of the features I listed that I would lose. YMMV.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I hear you. I go back and forth on this quite a bit. I had actually moved on to a single DIN w an iphone or ipod touch below it. Not sure how feasible that was going to be, but i never use bluetooth in the car (always prefer wired headset) and don't like the HU nav much either.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For those that are fans of iOS, it seems like CarPlay is a possible direction for some (Apple - CarPlay). In addition to the future OEM offerings, looks like the Pioneer NEX series will have firmware updates in the summer that will offer CarPlay support (Pioneer Brings Apple CarPlay to the Vehicle You Already Own | Pioneer Electronics USA) as well as an Alpine HU is scheduled for release in the Fall (Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.).


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

papasin said:


> For those that are fans of iOS, it seems like CarPlay is a possible direction for some (Apple - CarPlay). In addition to the future OEM offerings, looks like the Pioneer NEX series will have firmware updates in the summer that will offer CarPlay support (Pioneer Brings Apple CarPlay to the Vehicle You Already Own | Pioneer Electronics USA) as well as an Alpine HU is scheduled for release in the Fall (Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.).


I'm trying to decide between the 4000 and 8000NEX. The fact that they both will be getting CarPlay has me leaning towards the 4000NEX. Besides nav (which I can do through my iPhone), the only other difference I see is the better screen on the 8000NEX which doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> Woo hoo, FLAC support. Welcome to 2007!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


hahah old things are just better said the FOG..


----------

